# Interesting Article posted on News24 "E-cigerettes- The slow way to poison yourself?"



## Idrees (13/10/14)

Hi guys,

Please check the link

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/E-cigarettes-the-slow-way-to-poison-yourself-20141013

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/10/14)

Ai 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Some valid claims and some unsubstantiated by prof. Van Zyl as well as the journalist that didn't do proper research - the latter should go and change positions with this traffic cop!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (13/10/14)

eish, not good publicity there


----------



## Idrees (13/10/14)

johan said:


> Some valid claims and some unsubstantiated by prof. Van Zyl as well as the journalist that didn't do proper research - the latter should go and change positions with this traffic cop!
> 
> View attachment 13030


Exactly what i was thinking, I dont understand how they create so much of hype around it being bad for you yet in the same breath say that there is not enough research done to prove that it is good or bad. I personally feel 10 times better vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Idrees said:


> Exactly what i was thinking, I dont understand how they create so much of hype around it being bad for you yet in the same breath say that there is not enough research done to prove that it is good or bad. I personally feel 10 times better vaping



Agree 100% - the journo wasn't even successful in a full out sensational "all vapors are going to die NOW" article.


----------



## Idrees (13/10/14)

I personally get crap at work from people who assume that vaping is worst than cigarettes without any back ground knowledge or any information to back them up in there opinion. The worst part of it all is when you try to explain to them they dont want to listen. Its these type of articles that course so much of negativity from non-vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Survey one can do there to help our case: http://www.news24.com/Multimedia/South-Africa/E-cigarettes-what-do-you-think-20141013

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## free3dom (13/10/14)

Unfortunately this is exactly how it goes for anything that makes a large impact on a significant amount of people.

The benefit with vaping is that we all know (by the way we feel physically) the positive effect it has, and so in the long run it will win out over the naysayers. 

If history is anything to go by, it won't be an easy road though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (13/10/14)

My favourite part is the end of the article vape at your own risk . Off course we do . But when we buy bread that get full of stuff that we dont ask for and we need to eat , or symple stuff like chicken meat that can be legally injected with up to 25 % weigth of saline solution to make it weigth and the list can go to nearly any food we can consume ( even the organic one because za regulation about organic Is really lousy compared to other nation ) is not my choiche and im forced to if i want or not thats fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

Why do they always bring kids into this, a kid will experiment and he will decide. All we can do is get the right info out there and hope for the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idrees (13/10/14)

Bad rumors always spread quite quick, the worst i have hear from a friend is " Dont smoke Ecigs it fills your lungs with water"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Right this explains why: HUMANS ARE WIRED FOR BAD NEWS: http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/humans-are-wired-for-negativity-for-good-or-ill/

PS. I personally take that with a pinch of salt though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arctus (13/10/14)

*sigh* Journalism in this country is far more dangerous than ecigs will ever be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------

